# What's a good voice recording program for Windows 7?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I had one on my old XP laptop, but that crapped out before I can save the file. I'm looking specifically for a free program that will simply allow me to record my voice with my cam and Email the audio file as an attachment. 

The last program I had automatically saved the files as .mp3s, which then allowed the recipient to open it as a Windows Media file (or something like that--hell, I don't recall exactly). 

As someone not totally familiar with Windows 7 quite yet, if it does have this ability built in, let me know how to find it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=voice+record+windows+7


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks. No wonder I couldn't find it. I had used the wrong search parameters on Google.


----------

